# Nigel Dean touring frameset 56-59cm



## rogerzilla (29 May 2018)

Anyone got such a slice of early 90s nostalgia gathering dust? Would look at a complete bike if cheap enough.


----------



## TTSS (7 Jun 2018)

There is a rather nice one for sale on Gumtree. It's not mine and it's in Edinburgh. Definitely worth a look though.


----------

